# Hernia with hydrocelectomy repair (49500/49501)



## seslinger (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you bill for the hernia repair 49500/49501 & the hydrocelectomy 55040/55041?  I was told previously that you just bill for the hernia repair.

thanks for any imput


----------



## Leanne (Feb 3, 2009)

My understanding is that 55040/55041 can be billed in addition to the hernia repair if the patient is 5 yrs of age or older.


----------



## seslinger (Feb 3, 2009)

Right but what about younger than 5 years (see specific hernia codes)?


----------



## Leanne (Feb 3, 2009)

According to CPT description, it's included on a patient younger than 5 yrs of age:

49500 _Repair initial inguinal hernia, age 6 months to under 5 years, with or without hydrocelectomy; reducible_


----------



## seslinger (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you, just wanted some confirmation


----------

